# SOFT MOUTH



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Yesterday I let the dogs out in the yard. While Riley chased a mother robin Thor found a baby in the grass. It might have been 2". He walked around with it until I called him and said give. This baby was undamaged. After putting the dogs in the house, I put the bird on the ground and it flew maybe 5 yards toward the mother. I believe that is a soft mouth. However I must say that he doesn't handle pheasants the same way. He is not as gentle. He doesn't damage birds, he just is not as gentle.

How does your experience with pheasants compare?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Pheasants can be aggressive and will try to spur a dog. Experienced pheasant dogs know this. It is also difficult for a dog to be as gentle with a larger bird. Rooster pheasants in particular are difficult to carry. A dog running with a pheasant in his mouth is likely to cause a little damage unintentionally.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Pretty much what I see with our Goldens, very soft mouthed...but with ducks, pheasant, or quail...not so tender! They don't damage the birds, but they keep a firm grip so it does not get away...


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

3goldens2keep said:


> Pretty much what I see with our Goldens, very soft mouthed...but with ducks, pheasant, or quail...not so tender! They don't damage the birds, but they keep a firm grip so it does not get away...


Absolutely!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

SRW said:


> Pheasants can be aggressive and will try to spur a dog. Experienced pheasant dogs know this. It is also difficult for a dog to be as gentle with a larger bird. Rooster pheasants in particular are difficult to carry. A dog running with a pheasant in his mouth is likely to cause a little damage unintentionally.


Yes, I agree. Thor has probably had 1000 pheasants. A pheasant shot dead is handled differently than a writhing cripple.


----------

